# Sikkens Cetol SRD



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Deck application. The previous transparent Cabot finishes had to be stripped. I use the Benjamin Moore Remove product followed by their neutalizer (Clean?). Let dry for three days. I've brush applied one coat of Sikkens Cetol SRD Natural to all surfaces. The Cetol soaked into the horizontal rail tops and decking thoroughly. I'm wondering if anyone has applied a second of Cetol SRD after allowing the first to dry, within the same season? Sikkens is somewhat vague on this, only recommending a second thin coat to "even out the surface." The General maintenance Guidlelines recommend a washing of the surface when its time to apply a second coat but there are not other indications about applying an immediate second coat

Any recommendations? Anyone with experience with Cetol SRD?

Thanks for your help.

malarz


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

SRD is a penetrating stain. The second coat has to be applied wet-on-wet. Putting a second coat when its already cured is going to form a film and it can easily start peeling especially if the deck's ventilation is bad.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> SRD is a penetrating stain. The second coat has to be applied wet-on-wet. Putting a second coat when its already cured is going to form a film and it can easily start peeling especially if the deck's ventilation is bad.


I wouldn't exactly call the new formula "penetrating" but thats a topic for another thread.


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts. The ventilation is good, well above ground. If you don't recommend a 2nd application now that the first has cured do I hope for the best this season and prep and re-apply next?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I wouldn't exactly call the new formula "penetrating" but thats a topic for another thread.


I agree and I wouldn't use it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

malarz said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. The ventilation is good, well above ground. If you don't recommend a 2nd application now that the first has cured do I hope for the best this season and prep and re-apply next?


You can clean it with a sodium percarbonate based cleaner (which will break the top layer but not remove all of the oil) and then reapply. Watch the coating for 10 minutes on horizontal. If they are completely dry looking, you can probably apply a second light coat.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> SRD is a penetrating stain. The second coat has to be applied wet-on-wet. Putting a second coat when its already cured is going to form a film and it can easily start peeling especially if the deck's ventilation is bad.


I tried that when it came out in Canada a couple of years ago. Started peeling after the winter season.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I applied SRD (natural light colour) to some wood siding last year and the homeowner would like it darker now. I was just planning on lightly sanding the surface and applying the darker SRD stain? If it doesn't penetrate how will it not peel?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

STAR said:


> I applied SRD (natural light colour) to some wood siding last year and the homeowner would like it darker now. I was just planning on lightly sanding the surface and applying the darker SRD stain? If it doesn't penetrate how will it not peel?


Sanding can make it blotchy and its labor intensive. Wash it with percarb or a strong bleach mix, let dry and go right over it. Washing it properly will get out some of the oils and let the new stain penetrate between the cells in the wood.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Sanding can make it blotchy and its labor intensive. Wash it with percarb or a strong bleach mix, let dry and go right over it. Washing it properly will get out some of the oils and let the new stain penetrate between the cells in the wood.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Recommendations for brands of sodium percarbonate cleaners?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

call pressuretek in ohio


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

malarz said:


> Recommendations for brands of sodium percarbonate cleaners?


http://www.pressuretek.com/f10.html
or locally, Wolman's. Wolman's is twice the cost and filled with soda ash.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

DO NOT put on a 2nd coat of SRD!!!

It's NOT meant to form a film, and the risk of this happening is too high if doing a 2nd coat.
* Unless the wood is UNGODLY thirsty and uneven looking, don't do it!
* If you absolutely have to apply a LIGHT 2nd coat....try to do it the same day.
* Whatever doesn't penetrate after ~ 15minutes ISN'T GONNA! Wipe off whatever didn't penetrate, so it doesn't get that "varnished/glazy" look. 
* If left on, these "excess film" areas will almost certainly peel.

Whomever doesn't think sanding helps....
These are my Redwood steps. West-facing...NO shade. Sanded them down with 60-grit paper. Vacuumed off, and wiped-down with thinner. Then used Sikkens SRD #089 Redwood. Pic taken when they were 12 y/o. They had been planed & sanded 5 yrs. b4 this pic. What can I say...I'm fussy!



















Glutton for punishment here....!!!! I even sanded all the spindles, and the deck skirtboards. That's why they look so dull in this pic.
(I actually DO practice what I preach here...)










aaaannd the SRD...










Faron


----------

